# Favorite TDF Commercial?



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

Just started watching this afternoon so have not seen them all, but so far my favorite is the kid on the Specialized bike dropping the pros. Really cute.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry, never view commercials. DVR, the only way to survive TV.


----------



## erik1245 (Jan 6, 2012)

I liked the one with Jenny Fletcher...

... Until I found out she's a tri-geek.

Actually, I still like that one.


----------



## ocean-ro (Nov 23, 2009)

road ID commercials are funny


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

My favorite is the one that's least annoying. 

I'm already very sick of the Michelob Ultra commercial.


----------



## Thwap (Jun 18, 2008)

superjesus said:


> My favorite is the one that's least annoying.
> 
> I'm already very sick of the Michelob Ultra commercial.


Not as bad as the two idiot lingo cops on the southern comfort commercials.


----------



## tntyz (Nov 6, 2011)

Thwap said:


> Not as bad as the two idiot lingo cops on the southern comfort commercials.


+1. That ad is awful. Cannot figure out who it is supposed to appeal to.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

tntyz said:


> +1. That ad is awful. Cannot figure out who it is supposed to appeal to.


Dumb kids, I suppose?
I dunno- it sure makes me wanna stay away from it, lol!


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

erik1245 said:


> ... Until I found out she's a tri-geek...


DOH! Why'd ya' have to go ruin a good thing by telling me that ! I guess I still like it too.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

it was and always will be....


saab. did you know they were born from jets?


----------



## mow4cash (May 29, 2012)

People still watch commercials?


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Special Eyes said:


> Sorry, never view commercials. DVR, the only way to survive TV.




This pretty much says it all.


----------



## OhSnap (Jun 21, 2012)

For those of you who do not watch commercials, you need to watch the Specialized commercial it truly hits the heart of a bike rider. I also like the Strava commercials


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

You had me at Jenny Fletcher. Who's the other woman they mention?


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Jen Voigt as Chili the truck driver


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

teoteoteo said:


> Jen Voigt as Chili the truck driver


Yep, that's the one I like.  Really out of place with the TdF; it's something I'd expect to see from Budweiser during the Super Bowl.


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

The Lincoln Navigator commercial...


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

I like the one where Bobke is takin a leak.
Can't wait for it to "continue".


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Samadhi said:


> I like the one where Bobke is takin a leak.
> Can't wait for it to "continue".


the zipper sound effect cracks me up.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

coop said:


> You had me at Jenny Fletcher. Who's the other woman they mention?


Ali Tetrick.
Actually Allison Tetrick-Starnes, IIRC.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

The USACycling commercial that focuses on masters racing.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Have a link to the Specialized commercial? Must have been sleeping on that one. But yeah, trucker Jens so far was pretty cool. If you hit up their site they have a behind the scenes for all of those, but the Jens one is funny


----------



## cale262 (Apr 28, 2010)

EuroSVT said:


> Have a link to the Specialized commercial?...



The Chase - I am Specialized TV-Spot- YouTube


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

EuroSVT said:


> Have a link to the Specialized commercial? Must have been sleeping on that one. But yeah, trucker Jens so far was pretty cool. If you hit up their site they have a behind the scenes for all of those, but the Jens one is funny


The Specialized commerical is fantastic. That kid pretending to pwn Boonen is priceless.

Now that I think about it, it's way better than Bobke takin a leak.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

cale262 said:


> The Chase - I am Specialized TV-Spot- YouTube


Thanks for the link...yeah that has to be my favorite. Well it's between that and the same "proform TdF" commercials as last year


----------



## BCR#1 (Jul 29, 2007)

Beatnik Levi and munchies George are pretty funny too.

Bill


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Hands down the Road ID are awesome.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VXgK9XwZKc&feature=share


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

Cannondale SuperSix Evo Ultimate, "The best bike in the world"


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Skewer said:


> Cannondale SuperSix Evo Ultimate, "The best bike in the world"


Really? I guess if I had one, that would be my fave...

LOVE the Spesh/Boonen ad. I can totally identify w/ that sentiment.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

My favorite?

Probably the RoadID one with Jenny Fletcher ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLjreUMdvF0


----------



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

For the enjoyment of those who are laughing as loudly as I while watching the Bob Roll commercials, here is a link to what I believe is the entire series including "Hotel", "VW Bus", "Long Hauler" "Thuumbing It" and the "Oscar Meyer Weiner Mobile". All are classics that will probably be remembered much longer than this year's TDF. 

Road ID: Bob Roll "Hotel" (2012 Commercial) - YouTube


----------



## Speedi Pig (Apr 18, 2004)

MisterMike said:


> DOH! Why'd ya' have to go ruin a good thing by telling me that ! I guess I still like it too.


Tri, yes.

Geek, NO!


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

cale262 said:


> The Chase - I am Specialized TV-Spot- YouTube


OK, that was cool. I DO ride a specialized, too.


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

E-Harmony


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Skewer said:


> Cannondale SuperSix Evo Ultimate, "The best bike in the world"


Except that they don't even say the name of the current US Champ correctly. It's not DO Gan. It's DUG gan.


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

5 seconds with the wife is growing on me


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

The NBC Sports return to cycling at Vuelta for "cyclings most controversial rider" regarding Contador.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Yup. That Specialized commercial is awesome. It's for the kid in all of us, Don Draper could have come up with that.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Not even cycling related, but the Geico Gallagher one they showed today was very cool


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

RRRoubaix said:


> Dumb kids, I suppose?
> I dunno- it sure makes me wanna stay away from it, lol!


Getting hammered on it even once will get you there faster. :thumbsup:


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Samadhi said:


> I like the one where Bobke is takin a leak.
> Can't wait for it to "continue".


The 'continue' is all of the other ones where he's hitched a ride.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

BCR#1 said:


> Beatnik Levi and munchies George are pretty funny too.
> 
> Bill



Hincapeace!







2nd, "The Chase".


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Wood Devil said:


> My favorite?
> 
> Probably the RoadID one with Jenny Fletcher ...
> 
> Road ID: Bob Roll "Rabbit" (2012 TV Commercial) - YouTube


Horrible. Wish it never aired.

Now DW will NEVER let me do another triathlon :cryin:


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

oldteen said:


> now dw will never let me do another triathlon :cryin:


lolz!


----------



## bluhorizan (Jul 24, 2006)

Strava........ 4 flats and a pink snowball


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

The kid on the Specialized dropping Boonen...priceless!

Liked the Strava and Bobke Commercials, but that Specialized commercial was the only one that made me stop fast-forwarding on my DVR - there's something instinctual about it - I'm an old fart but I remember what that was like. Hands down the winner in my book.


----------

